# Akios Fusion 15 Availability in USA



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Is this reel back in stock in the US? 

Sandcrab


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

If anyone has it, Joe Moore of One More Cast will be the one.


----------

